# Pet insurance



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi all, wanting get pet health insurance. Looking at healthy paws. Anyone have ? Any recommendations for other companies? Thanks all


----------



## MidwestFarmersDaughter (Aug 13, 2017)

We have Trupanion and we LOVE it. We've made plenty of claims, and any time we've had a question, the reps have always been very courteous and prompt. Super easy to submit a claim online and, usually within a week, the insurance reimbursement is auto-deposited into our checking account. Very highly recommended.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

I have Healthy Paws on two of my dogs. No real complaints. They’ve covered everything and our monthly rates aren’t unreasonable. I have Trupanin on my other dog. I LOVE their coverage, but their premiums are HIGH. They have raised our rates nearly 20 percent every year. No complaints on coverage otherwise, though. I‘ve had to appeal quite a few things with Trupanion, which is a pain. But they have ended up covering things in the end. I had to appeal one thing with Healthy Paws and it was much easier to do than it is with Trupanion.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

After forgoing insurance with previous dogs, we opted to go with healthy paws with our current pup. We've only had it for 2 hours so no complaints so far.:wink2:


----------



## Findlay (Jan 8, 2015)

We’ve been happy with healthy Paws.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

I was considering either Figo or Healthy Paws. Nearly went with Figo but after advices from people, and considering the rates, I went with Healthy Paws. Only had them for 2 months, no claims so far, but their customer service is prompt and quick. Compared to Figo, with the same deduction and % coverage, I save $20 a month, with Figo's annual cap at $10k and Healthy Paws no caps. It was a no-brainer.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Me. I have. Very happy with it. And if you are going to get it, let me know.  I get $25 for a referral 

Yearly deductible instead of per incident.
Will cover both knees if an acl blows out intead of just one
Will cover hips if not diagnosed within the first year of coverage
I have $250/90% for $37.
Any claims I've had to make have been covered quickly


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I went with Figo because it pays the exam fees which Healthy Paws does not and also I can adjust the reimbursemfent and the deductible. So I seleted a $200 deductible and 70% reimbursement. My premium is currently $32/month. This was also the cheapest premium quoted for my area. I did go with the 10K annual cap but there is the option to have a higher cap. Figo also will cover hip dysplasia from age 4 months whereas Healthy Paws is from age one-year. Healthy Paws was about $45 and the others were even more when I was looking for insurance for Baron last year. I will also have the option to further adjust the deductible and reimbursement at the time the premium increases. I have had one claim and it was settled in 3 days. The online form was very short and simple and all I had to do was attach the vet bill and the medical records. I also called them about a question and received a prompt reply. The Pet Cloud is really great as it stores all of Baron's records, claims, and so on. It is easy to access and keeps everything in one place. If Baron were to need vet care while traveling, the vet could access the records online.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I updated our sticky with my Healthy Paws claim experience. 

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/159747-health-insurance-opinions.html


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

@Magwart - thank you for sharing your experience. We're heading into allergy testing and possible allergy shots.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

We have Embrace through USAA. They are great about answering any of my questions very fast through emails.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks all.


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Make sure your dog has ZERO pre existing conditions and has never been sick. Healthy paws would not cover an unrelated condition in our dog and blamed it on one of his pre existing problems. I'm not happy at all with them, seems like pet insurance in general is a major rip off. We're just setting aside our own in a seperate account for his medical issues.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

One tip about pre-existing conditions: within 30 days of signing up for a policy, I went to the vet for a check up told the vet we're just there to make an insurance record. He was cool with that -- he did a comprehensive exam (incl. ortho) and noted "normal" next to everything, and he updated any prior issues that had been previously treated (like ear infections, etc.) to "fully resolved" or something like that. This was all above-board and honest -- just documenting correct findings, but he totally understood what we were doing and wrote his notes with the expectation they'd be used by an insurance company down the road (not just for in-house use). It cost me an exam visit, but I think it made the claims process easier. 

I would do this for ANY company you sign up with.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

We did a TON of research on this subject prior to getting Sheba, and Trupanion wins, hands down. 90% coverage, (instead of standard 80%) pretty much everything is covered, (all illnesses and injuries, hereditary and congenital conditions, diagnostic testing, cancer treatments, hospital stays, all surgeries, hip dysplasia issues, medications, supplements, prosthetic devices/carts, etc) and most importantly, there are no maximum payouts ever, so even if you get a $15,000 vet bill, 90% of it is covered. You get to choose your rate of deductable, which you only ever pay once, per condition, for the life of your pet. No other company even comes close to this coverage, plus their premiums are very reasonable. (not sure if Trupanion in the USA offers the same coverage as it does here in Canada) 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Other plans also offer 90% coverage options, and an annual deductible, as opposed to per condition. I like that Trupanion will pay vets directly. I am currently shopping for a plan also, and so far like Pet Plan’s coverage best. Does anyone have any experience with Pet Plan?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Beau's Mom said:


> Does anyone have any experience with Pet Plan?



Yes -- the problems with Pet Plan have been discussed extensively in the sticky insurance thread linked above.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

camperbc said:


> We did a TON of research on this subject prior to getting Sheba, and Trupanion wins, hands down. 90% coverage, (instead of standard 80%) pretty much everything is covered, (all illnesses and injuries, hereditary and congenital conditions, diagnostic testing, cancer treatments, hospital stays, all surgeries, hip dysplasia issues, medications, supplements, prosthetic devices/carts, etc) and most importantly, there are no maximum payouts ever, so even if you get a $15,000 vet bill, 90% of it is covered. You get to choose your rate of deductable, which you only ever pay once, per condition, for the life of your pet. No other company even comes close to this coverage, plus their premiums are very reasonable. (not sure if Trupanion in the USA offers the same coverage as it does here in Canada)
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland




Trupanion quoted me 250/mo with a 200 deductible. That seemed pretty steep. And they won't cover anything pre existing.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Truepanion is good and really expensive. They have some exclusions as well. They do not cover anal gland expression for one and this below which is written in the contract in my state. 

Read your policy, than read it again. All these companies are out to protect themselves.

Some of Truepanions contracts have this in it depending where you live. Based on this, I didn't even consider them. If you do not have this line in your policy or get your dog fixed before age one, than they are a company if its affordable I would recommend. 

*You must arrange for your pet to be neutered or spayed prior to its
first birthday. If you do not comply, no coverage shall apply for illness
related to prostate problems, hormonal skin conditions, perianal
hernias, testicular tumors, perianal tumors, mammary tumors,
uterine and ovarian conditions, birthing, or injury due to fighting,
collision with a motor vehicle, or aggressive behavior. This stipulation
does not apply to pets where the timing of being spayed or neutered
was in conjunction with their veterinarian’s medical
recommendations, or to pets spayed or neutered within 60 days of
being adopted.
*


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I like that trupanion will pay direct to the vet - if the vet accepts this - not all vets will accept direct payment from trupanion but it is nice option. I like there are different packages with different deductibles and monthly payments. We have trupanion and had no issues with claims- received a check one week later. If we would switch insurance- coverage for our older chihuahua decreases so as of now I have no complaints- it’s for those insane vet bills -max’s stick and corncob sx and really has helped out. In the senior years vet costs can be pricey it’s the reason why I wanted to get pet insurance.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

kr16;9093323
[B said:


> You must arrange for your pet to be neutered or spayed prior to its
> first birthday. If you do not comply, no coverage shall apply for illness
> related to prostate problems, hormonal skin conditions, perianal
> hernias, testicular tumors, perianal tumors, mammary tumors,
> ...


Wow is this true?


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

McGloomy said:


> Wow is this true?



LOL, it was posted by one of the few people on the board who actually read insurance contracts for a living. If you look back at the sticky thread, kr16 has done outstanding policy analysis here, for a long time. 

Anyone who buys pet insurance without reading the actual insurance contract is playing with fire -- with any company.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

McGloomy said:


> Wow is this true?



Depends where you live. Pet Insurance falls under property and casualties insurance, not health insurance. Each state may have different rules. That clause is in my state, Florida, not in all.

My overall point is everyone needs to read the contract to see whats in it. You never know what they may sneak in or if your state has different rules.

That same clause is in Figo's policy for Florida and NY not for the rest of the country. 

So if I had that policy when my boy at age 5 got a swollen prostate and was bleeding it would not have been covered. We treated him and eventually fixed him . Petplan paid for everything including the neutering since it was for medical reasons. The bill was pretty expensive.

It also helps when your vet is on board and knows how to write this stuff up. You really need a vet that works with you on this. Its to the vets advantage. 

They do not have a M.I.B. for dogs that shows pre existing conditions. Medical Information Bureau not Men in Black. Everyone who is reading this has had all your human medical info reported to them especially when you have insurance. It is just like your credit report. Hippa is BS, your info has been shared for years.

https://www.mib.com/facts_about_mib.html 

The dog insurance companies use your vets sheet he writes on as proof of past history that you send in.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks for following this kr16.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Right. Because I read Healthy Paws, Figo, Embrace, Petplan, Trupanion's policy thoroughly (I live in California) and it didn't say such thing, so I was like what? Lol. I enrolled with Healthy Paws just 2 months ago, went to the vet within 30 days, and already submitted the health record to them. Wouldn't want any surprises should I ever make a claim!


----------



## Erinb3040 (Oct 10, 2017)

I had PetsBest for years in California, no complaints. Now in Idaho, I have had Embrace for the past year. So far, so good. Quick reimbursements - pay 100% for exams and monthly flea meds. Had my pup spayed recently & cant remember exact percentage, but I don’t remember feeling gauged with the final post-ins bill! ?


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Trupanion quoted me 250/mo with a 200 deductible. That seemed pretty steep. And they won't cover anything pre existing.


Wow! We pay just $48/month for Sheba. (with $300 deductible) Can't imagine being with any other company than Trupanion. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

camperbc said:


> Wow! We pay just $48/month for Sheba. (with $300 deductible) Can't imagine being with any other company than Trupanion.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland


So... I'm moving to Newfoundland? Lol, would not mind that a bit.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> So... I'm moving to Newfoundland? Lol, would not mind that a bit.


Heehee Sabis mom, you'd _love_ it here! Mind you, the property taxes may scare you... a whole $300/year for our oceanfront home... 
:greet:

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I am looking at a property in Northern ON with about those taxes for 150 acres. Love it.

Oh, and I grew up in NS so you can show me pics of that beautiful ocean anytime you like. I like storm pics. Hint, hint.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> I grew up in NS so you can show me pics of that beautiful ocean anytime you like. I like storm pics. Hint, hint.


OK, here's a couple taken in front of our house during Hurricane Igor. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It's been 18 years since I saw that ocean, and I swear sometimes I miss it so bad I can smell it. Could look at those pictures all night. Thank you. Always loved stormy water, made me feel alive.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> It's been 18 years since I saw that ocean, and I swear sometimes I miss it so bad I can smell it. Could look at those pictures all night. Thank you. Always loved stormy water, made me feel alive.


Our house sits so close to the North Atlantic that we can literally throw a stone into the water right from our front door. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Shane'sDad (Jul 22, 2010)

Wow ...don't know why you torture yourself living with a view like that...for me to say the pics are gorgeous or beautiful would be a HUGE understatement !


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

A view like that every morning must do a the body and mind much good! Gorgeous photos!


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Shanes' Dad said:


> Wow ...don't know why you torture yourself living with a view like that...for me to say the pics are gorgeous or beautiful would be a HUGE understatement !


Haha, Shane's Dad! Yeah it's a rough life... not! Thank-you for your kind comments regarding my Newfoundland photography; very much appreciated. 



Jenny720 said:


> A view like that every morning must do a the body and mind much good! Gorgeous photos!


Thanks Jenny720. We wholeheartedly agree. There is nothing like waking up to such stunning vistas right outside our living room window every day. This very special place may not be for everyone, but we have been here for 11 years, and can't imagine living anywhere else. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Just in case anyone thought I was kidding


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Just in case anyone thought I was kidding
> 
> 
> View attachment 509195


Lollllll that is WAY too much!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

McGloomy said:


> Lollllll that is WAY too much!


Now you know why I don't have pet insurance. Most of the quotes I have gotten over the years were between $100 and $150, but Trupanion was crazy.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Sabis mom said:


> Just in case anyone thought I was kidding
> View attachment 509195


Yikes, it certainly begs the question... why is Sheba's coverage only $48/month with $300 deductible? It makes no sense at all. Surely each province can't vary by _that_ much! Here is our policy for Sheba: (and our 11-year-old Shih Tzu's coverage is similarly priced)

_*Pet Name: Sheba
Date of birth: August 12/2017
Type: Dog
Breed: German Shepherd
Gender: F
Policy Plan: Standard
Monthly premium for this pet: $48.22 
Deductible: $300.00 per illness or injury
Clinic Name: Gander Veterinary Clinic
Effective date of coverage: 10/4/2017
Co-insurance: After the deductible is met Trupanion pays 90%*, you pay 10% of all covered claims.
Waiting Periods: Paid Accident Coverage starts 5 days and illness coverage 30 days from the effective date of your policy.
*_
I think that whoever gave you that crazy quote had to have made an error. I would contact them again, and ask for an explanation as to why others are getting such reasonable rates, while yours went right through the roof! 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

camperbc said:


> Yikes, it certainly begs the question... why is Sheba's coverage only $48/month with $300 deductible? It makes no sense at all. Surely each province can't vary by _that_ much! Here is our policy for Sheba: (and our 11-year-old Shih Tzu's coverage is similarly priced)
> 
> _*Pet Name: Sheba
> Date of birth: August 12/2017
> ...


It was just an online quote and they claim that prices vary by area due to cost of coverage. An exam fee here is around $100, I have no idea how that compares to other places. But I will call them and question it further.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

If sabis is quoted that much for a German Shep in that state, can't imagine how much it would be for Rotts or Danes


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

When I had my Dane the two insurance companies available declined to cover.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

348.94 for a 7 year old intact female Dane. Same info as Shadows just a different breed.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

That's crazy I can't even ?


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Sheba is very young. Premiums go up with age. Your low premium might also reflect lower vet fees in your area. Go to their quote app and plug in the same info except try it with different ages and see what your premiums would be.

Beau is 3, and intact, and Trupanion quoted $63 a month for his premium here in Tucson, with a $300 deductible per injury/illness. Exam fees in Tucson range from $30 to over $100, depending on where you go. Changing his age to 6, 10, and 13, premiums went up to $86, $125, and $151 respectively. No doubt they’ll be higher when he actually hits those ages, as prices rise for vet care.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Trupanion looks good but if I multiply the monthly totals for my dogs by 12 for a year = $6,756. With a $200 deductible PER visit. 

I can't justify that. I could pick and chose who to cover- maybe just cover my youngest, but then you just KNOW the ones I don't cover will be the ones needing the coverage. Plus, for minor visits of under $300, I wouldn't be saving anything with deductible and monthly. 

Over the course of my dog's lives, it (hopefully) wouldn't save me money, but would cost me considerably.


----------



## Hellish (Jul 29, 2017)

I just bit the bullet on HealthyPaws for Trickster here in Tucson. He is almost 1.5 yrs, and intact. $57 a month with 90% coinsurance after $250 deductible. The abandon with which this guy throws himself after that ball or frisbee - face plants and somersaults when he stops -- got me to thinking it was a good idea.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

Beau's Mom said:


> Sheba is very young. Premiums go up with age. Your low premium might also reflect lower vet fees in your area.


I am inclined to agree that it may well be due to our residing within the province of Newfoundland. Seems that most things do cost substantially less here, and I would think the same may hold true for our rural vet fees, when compared to other parts of Canada. I am a bit surprised though that our aging (almost 11 years old) purebred Shih Tzu also has monthly premiums in the same ballpark as Sheba's. (similar low premium, though with $100 more deductible) We have also been assured that we should not expect to see any major/sudden hikes in our rates (for either pooch) in the coming years, as rate increases would be largely based upon the annual cost of living/inflation rate in our region, which apparently has remained pretty stable in recent years. Only time will tell, but Trupanion has so far been treating us very well. 

I will add though, that if Trupanion were ever to go against their word, and suddenly begin to jack our rates way up, we would likely just come up with a simple savings plan of our own, by beginning to deposit a set monthly amount into a separate account to be used only toward any health/medical costs which may arise. I think that many (perhaps even most) pet owners could manage to set aside, say, $100-200/month, which would make for a nice little nest egg of $14,000-$28,000 over the dogs' lifespan. (even before factoring in any interest on these savings) Even a simple plan like this could surely save one from a lot of stress/grief for when a serious health issue suddenly arises. I have heard so many reports over the years, of pet owners suddenly finding themselves completely overwhelmed, and unprepared for dealing with an expensive vet bill. 

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

camperbc said:


> I am inclined to agree that it may well be due to our residing within the province of Newfoundland. Seems that most things do cost substantially less here, and I would think the same may hold true for our rural vet fees, when compared to other parts of Canada. I am a bit surprised though that our aging (almost 11 years old) purebred Shih Tzu also has monthly premiums in the same ballpark as Sheba's. (similar low premium, though with $100 more deductible) We have also been assured that we should not expect to see any major/sudden hikes in our rates (for either pooch) in the coming years, as rate increases would be largely based upon the annual cost of living/inflation rate in our region, which apparently has remained pretty stable in recent years. Only time will tell, but Trupanion has so far been treating us very well.
> 
> I will add though, that if Trupanion were ever to go against their word, and suddenly begin to jack our rates way up, we would likely just come up with a simple savings plan of our own, by beginning to deposit a set monthly amount into a separate account to be used only toward any health/medical costs which may arise. I think that many (perhaps even most) pet owners could manage to set aside, say, $100-200/month, which would make for a nice little nest egg of $14,000-$28,000 over the dogs' lifespan. (even before factoring in any interest on these savings) Even a simple plan like this could surely save one from a lot of stress/grief for when a serious health issue suddenly arises. I have heard so many reports over the years, of pet owners suddenly finding themselves completely overwhelmed, and unprepared for dealing with an expensive vet bill.
> 
> ...


Years ago when I was not much more then a kid I had to euthanize a dog for lack of funds to treat a serious issue. It devastated me. So I came up with a plan. I make friends with my vet, I give them referrals any chance I get, I put money in a dedicated savings plan and the only credit card I have lives in my safe. In the event of an emergency with some wiggling I could come up with enough to stall for time. 
It's funny that the $50 bucks a month each that I put away for Sabs and Bud never got used and ended up helping with Shadows bills. Sabi amassed about $9000 over her life span (less the $900 it cost for her spay surgery), Bud was a bit more and needed none of it. 

Shadow is good at keeping her account drained but over the last 2 years has built us a bit of a cushion.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I go to the same vet we went to when I was my kids age. The vet is expensive but with premium Care and I have been long standing client and have some comfort in that. I have been in tight situations with crazy vet bills which our older King Charles and our cat that got into a terrible accident. Why Pet insurance is part of the monthly bills as a safe guard against extremely high vet bills. I pay the highest deductible to get the lowest monthly payment for insurance with 90% coverage. Older dogs are more costly in any pet insurance plan. Trupanion offers 90% coverage for senior dogs. I don’t mind paying an $20 additional per month more then other insurance plans - to get that 90% coverage on a senior dog. My chihuahua is 11. I pay about $ 60 per month with trupanion. I pay $60 for my 4 year old gsd and $50 for my two years old gsd. I pay the the package with the highest deductible because that’s what I would be able to comfortably pay if the bill came out to thousands. I don’t need a 0 deductible- I would be paying through the roof no matter what pet insurance plan with senior dogs and some would offer half the coverage. Trupanion also offer a breeders support program. not sure what that entails but there are no penalities for leaving you dogs intact as long as you are on the same page as your vet. Plans and coverages needed are all individual. Credit cards and stashing money away are great options but life happens and it does make me feel better having pet insurance even though it can be costly.


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

I just signed up with Healthy Paws, only gave me the option for 80%/250 ded. It seems good by the reviews here and elsewhere. I will be paying $45.00 a month for Tala who is 8 weeks old.I researched for weeks and was between Healthy Paws and TruPanion but in the end even though her vet recommends TruPanion, in fact PUSH it haha, is just too much for my budget, around $100 a month for 90%/500 so more than double. With My Lulu (Black GSD, passed away May 2018 :'( ) she actually never went to the vet in her 11 years except for toenail clippings, but I think we were really lucky there. I hope I never have to use it but is nice to know it is there if I need it, worth $45 a month for that!


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

StarryNite said:


> I just signed up with Healthy Paws, only gave me the option for 80%/250 ded. It seems good by the reviews here and elsewhere. I will be paying $45.00 a month for Tala who is 8 weeks old.I researched for weeks and was between Healthy Paws and TruPanion but in the end even though her vet recommends TruPanion, in fact PUSH it haha, is just too much for my budget, around $100 a month for 90%/500 so more than double. With My Lulu (Black GSD, passed away May 2018 ? ) she actually never went to the vet in her 11 years except for toenail clippings, but I think we were really lucky there. I hope I never have to use it but is nice to know it is there if I need it, worth $45 a month for that!


Awesome, congrats! I submitted a claim to ours, Embrace, and they covered it 100%!


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

Embrace was one I was looking at, looked good! So hard to decide my head was spinning after a week of research so just went with the one I heard the most about hahahaha that I could afford!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I have nationwide with wellness and accidents covered. Pays 100% for wellness. 250 deductible for accidents. I pay 34 a month. Very happy with it. Will be taking my boy for possible allergies. Feel good it will be covered.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

StarryNite said:


> Embrace was one I was looking at, looked good! So hard to decide my head was spinning after a week of research so just went with the one I heard the most about hahahaha that I could afford!


Ya. I pay the extra like 12$ for the wellness plan. I think it's a total of 60$ a month. That's all the appointment was plus her shots and was covered.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Well through very in depth research and AFTER switching from Petplan, to Nationwide, to Embrace...I am pissed I ever switched off Petplan. I did it out of solidarity with a friend who they screwed on something minor (which they fixed after review but after she cancelled them). My friend after getting mad at Petplan thought Nationwide was the bee's knees and I switched due to their Wellness coverage as well. Kicking myself. Nationwide has changed A LOT on their policies without proper notification. Anyway I may put the puppy on Petplan now while he is new and STICK with it. My advice would be carefully research, demand to see a declarations page before signing up. Because once you switch all else become preexisting. Anyway if it helps anyone else here is the fruit of my research on 3 options.

I've gone over declarations and exclusions with a fine tooth comb and am considering at changing the puppy back to Petplan. Never should have switched impulsively. Below are "concerning" exclusions for Embrace, Nationwide, and Petplan. Below I have listed concerning points in each, and ONLY listed them if they were mostly unique to that plan. 

EMBRACE

More than the first submitted anesthetic removal of an ingested foreign body in one (1) period of insurance; *This means if they swallow a rock in January, anything else swallowed until after December 31st of that year will not be covered*

Any Illness as a result of a covered Accident that is not part of the initial course of Treatment for that Injury. For example, future Treatment(s) for liver damage from an accidental poisoning incident. This exclusion does not apply to policies with Illness Coverage; *This one is concerning. I am still awaiting confirmation I have "illness coverage" (why wouldn't you? Just making sure it isnt a 2nd hidden rider**So if a dog eats tylenol..they will cover nothing in the future that they may be able to blame on the tylenol ingestion. Unless we have Illness Coverage *

The cost of boarding your Pet including medical boarding; 
*Ouch, that could add up in cost*


Costs for any Treatment arising from: a. Avian, swine, or any other type of influenza or any mutant variation; Epidemics or pandemics as declared by the U.S. Department of Agriculture; 
*Any type of influenza?*

*NATIONWIDE*

Any additional excluded condition listed on the policy declarations page or renewal certificate
* How do you know year to year what new exclusions will pop up? There is uniquely NO language in their declarations to keep them from dropping coverages*

Certain bone or joint conditions associated with (1) hip dysplasia, or any luxation or subluxation associated with hip dysplasia, (2) elbow dysplasia, (3) patellar luxation or subluxation, (4) osteochondritis dissecans, or (5) any fracture, luxation, or subluxation associated with aseptic necrosis of a femoral head, but we do provide limited additional coverage for specified ineligible conditions
*Well that is vague. When you sign up they say in no uncertain terms HD is covered after 12 months without prior diagnosis*

Cruciate ligament or meniscal damage or rupture that occurs during the first twelve (12) calendar months of the policy
*12 months is long compared to others. Embrace lowered it to 14 days when no prior history and after a vet exam shows clear.*

Oh heck with I'll just post the rest of the Nationwide unique exclusions because Nationwide is the worst..and they can change without notifying you, who knows what new exclusion will be on your next declaration page? To me this is very problematic because not only will they no longer cover something, but will screw your dog out of coverage period because now all will be "prexisting" with a new insurance company. 


Cervical vertebral instability/wobbler syndrome, but we do provided limited additional coverage for specified ineligible conditions
Angular limb deformity
Congenital anomalies or developmental defects
Hereditary disorders, but we do provide limited additional coverage for specified ineligible conditions
Diagnosis or treatment for: (1) removal or treatment of deciduous (baby) teeth, (2) cosmetic dental restoration including veneers, crowns, caps or other prosthetic devices, (3) temporomandibular joint (TMJ) disease, (4) enamel hypoplasia, (5) gingivitis, or (6) tooth hygiene or appearance including teeth cleaning and polishing
Diagnosis of, or treatment for, internal or external parasites

Expression of anal glands, anal sacculitis, or removal of anal glands


Age-related changes to your pet's eyes or ears

Diagnosis, treatment, training, or therapy for behavioral problems

Diagnosis or treatment of any complication or progression of any condition excluded by this policy

Petplan

The treatment, death or humane destruction arising out of or related to Avian Influenza 

*So that is it for "hmmm" lines for Petplan. REALLY should stayed with Petplan. *


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> I have nationwide with wellness and accidents covered. Pays 100% for wellness. 250 deductible for accidents. I pay 34 a month. Very happy with it. Will be taking my boy for possible allergies. Feel good it will be covered.



Make sure your plan doesn't have a "schedule of benefits" -- as many Nationwide plans do. The test will be if you still feel good after submitting a few grand in claims for "big" stuff -- specialty surgeries, cancer, etc. 

Take a look at the archives -- there's some discussion of Nationwide (which apparently used to be VPI). Focus especially on analysis in these threads by @*kr16* (who's an insurance industry pro and has very generously read and analyzed policy documents to explain them here). 

For example, here's our sticky thread that has been going on for years -- starting around page 6 there's some discussion of Nationwide:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/basic-care/159747-health-insurance-opinions.html

And here, there's a lot more:

https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/health-issues/738689-health-insurance-comparisons.html


https://www.germanshepherds.com/for...-considering-figo-healthypaws-nationwide.html


https://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/senior-dog/699673-senior-health-insurance.html



@CometDog, Pet Plan changed underwriters in the last couple of years. Policy prices skyrocketed, and they started implementing 25%+ increases per year. There's a discussion of it in the sticky, linked above. I used to have them too but left due to the underwriting change -- it's just not the same company that it used to be.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

My friend had a dog denied for a new back injury, herniated disc. Vet said it was new, an injury, and not hereditary in nature in his opinion and observations. Nationwide did not pay right away (they usually do). 30 day review turned to another 30 day review...THEIR vets, Naitonwide's panel, who had never laid eyes on the dog decided they did not concur...that the dog 3 years ago pulled a side muscle and that meant it was prexisting. Her vet said no way. Their vets said way. MRI, and any treatment needed for a herniated disc NOT covered by Nationwide and now it will never be covered ever, by anyone. 

All insurance companies will pull stuff. Nationwide seems the best at getting out of the real important big stuff. Read up on their FB page. They look GREAT on paper until you read your exact declarations page (for the current year) or until you really need them.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

StarryNite said:


> I just signed up with Healthy Paws, only gave me the option for 80%/250 ded. It seems good by the reviews here and elsewhere. I will be paying $45.00 a month for Tala who is 8 weeks old.I researched for weeks and was between Healthy Paws and TruPanion but in the end even though her vet recommends TruPanion, in fact PUSH it haha, is just too much for my budget, around $100 a month for 90%/500 so more than double. With My Lulu (Black GSD, passed away May 2018 :'( ) she actually never went to the vet in her 11 years except for toenail clippings, but I think we were really lucky there. I hope I never have to use it but is nice to know it is there if I need it, worth $45 a month for that!


The reason why your vet is pushing Truepanion is that they are most likely getting paid directly from Truepanion and are on Truepanions website as a preferred vet.

Trupanion can pay your veterinarian directly to help your cat and dog receive the best medical care ...


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

CometDog said:


> *So that is it for "hmmm" lines for Petplan. REALLY should stayed with Petplan. *


Nationwide is even worse than what you write. if you have one of the lower tier plans, they use a schedule of benefits. This was the same one that was VPI's since they bought them out. It is brutal.

Petplan is expensive but IMO still the best. I have had over 8k in claims this year and they pay em really fast. I also have Healthy Paws, have not put one claim in for that dog.

Very similar to a human health insurance plans people get scammed all the time. USHealthgroup, Axis or Freedom Life all sold as lies on a basis that its a Cigna PPO health plan.

Here is an a schedule of benefits of Nationwide. Scroll to page 6. It shows the max it pays for each sickness. 

https://www.petinsurance.com/images/VSSimages/media/pdf/CA_Major_Medical_Plan_2015_SAMPLE.pdf


----------



## StarryNite (Jun 2, 2009)

kr16 said:


> The reason why your vet is pushing Truepanion is that they are most likely getting paid directly from Truepanion and are on Truepanions website as a preferred vet.
> 
> Trupanion can pay your veterinarian directly to help your cat and dog receive the best medical care ...


Yes, and that would be wonderful, if I could I would have gone with them for sure, just being a single working mom in a very expensive city puts me on a very tight budget but I really need that peace of mind that she will be covered where I don't have to make any difficult choices in the future. From what I have read everywhere Healthy Paws is a pretty good bet and the deductible is half (albeit per year) for half the cost so it was the obvious choice for our budget :grin2:

By the way if you go through caninejournal.com you get a 5% discount and the setup fee waived.

https://www.caninejournal.com/pet-insurance-comparison/


----------



## tjrn2008 (Apr 30, 2019)

Omg I have been putting off this pet insurance thing forever because I just cannot decide. So from this thread, I cannot even decide what people like. I was leaning on Nationwide but not anymore lol. Embrace is good?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I am super happy with Healthy Paws. They have paid back a lot of money in the last two years with zero hassle or questions. It's a flat percentage of the total bill of diagnostics after deductible - minus welfare visits and the doctor appt fee.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

tjrn2008 said:


> Omg I have been putting off this pet insurance thing forever because I just cannot decide. So from this thread, I cannot even decide what people like. I was leaning on Nationwide but not anymore lol. Embrace is good?


I've been happy with Embrace. Havent tried any other. I think a lot here also recommend Healthy Paws, which I hear is also good.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Mei said:


> I've been happy with Embrace. Havent tried any other.


 @Mei, how many thousand of dollars of claims have you successfully submitted and had reimbursed by Embrace? That's the real test of consumer satisfaction.


----------



## Mei (Mar 30, 2018)

Magwart said:


> @Mei, how many thousand of dollars of claims have you successfully submitted and had reimbursed by Embrace? That's the real test of consumer satisfaction.


I haven't had to submit claims for that much. I've only submitted one claim for 120$ and it was covered completely. 

Forget my recommendation then since I haven't had to submit a claim for thousands of dollars yet. Once I do, I will recommend/not recommend Embrace.


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

I just started looking around for insurance for an 8 week old puppy with no pre-existing conditions. The cheapest I could find was $50/month, but it quickly got over $100/month when looking at other companies. Is that normal? It seems extremely expensive, and I'm not sure I can even do that.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Pytheis said:


> I just started looking around for insurance for an 8 week old puppy with no pre-existing conditions. The cheapest I could find was $50/month, but it quickly got over $100/month when looking at other companies. Is that normal? It seems extremely expensive, and I'm not sure I can even do that.



Healthy paws using zip code 80204 in Denver is $40.76 a month, what company are you pricing. Its based on age and zip code just like health insurance. prices are different everywhere.

Plan Summary
$40.76/month
(Price may include state taxes)
Reimbursement:	80%
Annual Deductible:	$250
Maximum Payouts:	Unlimited
30-Day Money Back Satisfaction Guarantee!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Healthy Paws was the cheapest one I could find for $50. Trupanion was the one that was over $100/month, or $85 for a much higher deductible. I input my area code, and it’s somehow MORE expensive than Denver. That’s slightly crazy to me. Lol!


----------



## Saco (Oct 23, 2018)

Do your homework using a spreadsheet and decide if it is worth it. If you have 3 or more dogs, I've found health insurance to be a bit of a catch-22. A health-savings account for your dog can be a better option. It all depends on what you factor in when making your decision.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

*Nationwide : not so bad? 
*
I wanted to add my experience to the forum as I was very concerned that I would not receive any reimbursement for my puppy's procedures based on some of the advice on this forum. 

A little back-history: I had not planned to get any insurance but was curious enough about it to call. My veterinarian had recommended Nationwide mentioning that several of his clients have had a good experience with them. 

Prior to doing any research on different plans and reading through this forum I gave Nationwide a call based on his recommendation _only_ to inquire about a policy and if it would be worth the expenditure. Something which irked me but ended up being a blessing was the fact that I did not ask for the policy but made it quite clear that I was simply inquiring into it, yet months later a bill arrived and a policy was started. 
I planned to call them and cancel the policy but then just few days after the policy took effect and before I could call them- my puppy was injured!

I have the major medical plan and pay ~$31.00/month

Today I received a check from Nationwide for a CT, MRI, X-Ray of my pup in the amount > $3,000.00
Perhaps it depends on the care package your puppy is on but to date they have paid out for all the minor bills (i.e., conjunctivitis, allergies, etc.) and now a very significant amount.

I had been expecting to be disappointed for not going with the other insurance carriers based on the experiences and recommendations here but I am pleasantly surprised with them after this experience. 
Granted it was not a "no questions asked" process : Initially the claim was denied, then it was followed by a month-long investigation into whether a pre-existing condition was a possibility in which I had to provide the SOAP notes from any visit she had ever had. 

As much of the criteria on whether an insurance carrier is good or bad is on whether they pay the major bills, in my recent experience I can say Nationwide isn't so bad.



Lesson learned from this process and a word of advice : ALWAYS ask for SOAP notes following your dogs visit to the veterinarian. After a visit you may not be getting all the relevant information that is written within the veterinarian's notes.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Opsoclonus said:


> *Nationwide : not so bad?
> *
> I wanted to add my experience to the forum as I was very concerned that I would not receive any reimbursement for my puppy's procedures based on some of the advice on this forum.
> 
> ...


That is awesome to hear they covered your accident, the issue I see with them is they do not cover hip dysplasia or many hereditary issues. For about the same price Healthy Paws does... I am looking into them now for my 5 and 6 month old.


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

They cover hip dysplasia at least my policy with nationwide its a year wait so starting Feb he will be two and they will cover xrays to get his ofa done. I am not happy with the wellness part of it.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> They cover hip dysplasia at least my policy with nationwide its a year wait so starting Feb he will be two and they will cover xrays to get his ofa done. I am not happy with the wellness part of it.


According to what they showed online, they do not currently cover hip dysplasia. What does the "Medical" refer to? Does that mean it is covered but under a different section?


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

LRP said:


> According to what they showed online, they do not currently cover hip dysplasia. What does the "Medical" refer to? Does that mean it is covered but under a different section?


Oh I see, the "Section 7" refers to the 12 month waiting period... anything shown with the "Medical" next to it means it has the 12 month waiting period. Which is standard
I called and answered my own question  

Thanks - Good info!


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Opsoclonus said:


> *Nationwide : not so bad?
> *
> I wanted to add my experience to the forum as I was very concerned that I would not receive any reimbursement for my puppy's procedures based on some of the advice on this forum.
> 
> ...


Nationwide offers two plans. One is horrible and that uses a schedule of benefits which pays almost nothing. If you have the major medical plan not sure how you got that much money. It contradicts what the contract says. Maybe you have the better plan which is the whole pet. if not someone hooked you up or made a mistake.

What was the total bill for everything you paid at your vet?

Vets offer nationwide due to a very aggressive campaign of going to vets offices buying everyone lunch and not properly educating the staff on all the policy's. Vets do not lose if you buy a bad plan. They get paid either way. 

Here is an example of what they pay right off Nationwide's website. Look at the middle plan click on Hip dysplasia. 

https://www.petinsurance.com/whats-covered 

So buyer beware with Nationwide which used to be VPI.

This is the schedule of benefits they use. Scroll to page 6

https://www.petinsurance.com/images/VSSimages/media/pdf/Major_Medical_Plan_Policy Pkt_NCC.pdf


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

BigOzzy2018 said:


> They cover hip dysplasia at least my policy with nationwide its a year wait so starting Feb he will be two and they will cover xrays to get his ofa done. I am not happy with the wellness part of it.



Did you ask them if they cover OFA's? Not medically necessary if its for breeding. I would be amazed if that is covered. Let me know when you get it done.

Thanks


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

kr16 said:


> Nationwide offers two plans. One is horrible and that uses a schedule of benefits which pays almost nothing. If you have the major medical plan not sure how you got that much money. It contradicts what the contract says. Maybe you have the better plan which is the whole pet. if not someone hooked you up or made a mistake.
> 
> What was the total bill for everything you paid at your vet?
> 
> ...


When I called Nationwide they quoted me $90 per dog for the Whole Pet with Wellness plan (_wow..._) which she did say was the best plan and covered everything with no deductible … They quoted $35 for the major medical which does have the 1 year waiting period for the hereditary issues, including Hip Dysplasia. 

So you think Healthy Paws is still the wise choice over Nationwide?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

LRP said:


> When I called Nationwide they quoted me $90 per dog for the Whole Pet with Wellness plan (_wow..._) which she did say was the best plan and covered everything with no deductible … They quoted $35 for the major medical which does have the 1 year waiting period for the hereditary issues, including Hip Dysplasia.
> 
> So you think Healthy Paws is still the wise choice over Nationwide?



No doubt, keep away from Nationwide unless your buying the expensive plan. Everything I posted below is right on their website and in your contract. Petplan and Healthy Paws do not work off a schedule of benefits. No good insurance does that even in the human word. That's called an indemnity plan.


----------



## Opsoclonus (Jul 29, 2018)

kr16 said:


> Nationwide offers two plans. One is horrible and that uses a schedule of benefits which pays almost nothing. If you have the major medical plan not sure how you got that much money. It contradicts what the contract says. Maybe you have the better plan which is the whole pet. if not someone hooked you up or made a mistake.
> 
> What was the total bill for everything you paid at your vet?
> 
> ...




Completely agree. 
If I had to do it over I would not go with Nationwide (mostly from the advice from you, @kr16 on this forum). Hence, I included the back-history to provide insight for how I ended up here. 

The reason for which I would reconsider is that there are so much of what they pay is conditional and subject to change at any given time (given the most recent conclusion it is my hope that the change is in a positive direction). 

I'm not vouching for or against them but for those of us who are already on Nationwide and considering switching I wanted to add my n=1. 

I am on the major medical plan and pay $31/mo with a $250 deductible.

They paid for the cost in its entirety with the exception of "waste disposal".


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Opsoclonus said:


> Completely agree.
> If I had to do it over I would not go with Nationwide (mostly from the advice from you, @kr16 on this forum). Hence, I included the back-history to provide insight for how I ended up here.
> 
> The reason for which I would reconsider is that there are so much of what they pay is conditional and subject to change at any given time (given the most recent conclusion it is my hope that the change is in a positive direction).
> ...



I am glad it worked out and they paid. Still not sure how but who cares, they paid that's great news.


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

I've had Healthy Paws for my pup since last year. They are raising my rates 10% come renewal time. I'm pretty annoyed. They advertise that they will not raise your rates because you made a claim, which is true, but they are keen to raise your rates to cover other peoples' claims "if premium collection is less than claims paid out". Too bad it doesn't work the other way around too. Hip Dysplasia is not covered if it is diagnosed during the first policy year except in MD and I think one or two other states.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Felafufu said:


> I've had Healthy Paws for my pup since last year. They are raising my rates 10% come renewal time. I'm pretty annoyed. They advertise that they will not raise your rates because you made a claim, which is true, but they are keen to raise your rates to cover other peoples' claims "if premium collection is less than claims paid out". Too bad it doesn't work the other way around too. Hip Dysplasia is not covered if it is diagnosed during the first policy year except in MD and I think one or two other states.


When I called HealthyPaws they were honest about their rate increase. They say every year they average the paid claims in your area and if there is an increase, your state will get an increase. They said it is not usually that much, but I have heard up to 12% - When I told the CS I spoke to that, she was surprised it was that much. Honestly I am not going with them because they are the cheapest, I just want to make sure I am getting what I paid for when I need it. They have a good record.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Felafufu said:


> I've had Healthy Paws for my pup since last year. They are raising my rates 10% come renewal time. I'm pretty annoyed. They advertise that they will not raise your rates because you made a claim, which is true, but they are keen to raise your rates to cover other peoples' claims "if premium collection is less than claims paid out". Too bad it doesn't work the other way around too. Hip Dysplasia is not covered if it is diagnosed during the first policy year except in MD and I think one or two other states.


How much a month did that 10% equal? In my case it was a $6 dollar raise.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

When I first signed Nikki up with Petplan I fully expected for the premiums to increase. 



The way they increased the deductibles is criminal. I started with a $200 or $250 deductible (can't remember) and I pay $750 per condition now. 



It's pretty much useless for us since she has chronic health issues. I doubt I will renew it next year.


----------



## LRP (May 8, 2019)

Heidigsd said:


> When I first signed Nikki up with Petplan I fully expected for the premiums to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes the deductible was something I was thinking about. I had to really think if it was worth it or if we should just put money away. 
We had a friend whose dogs eye had to be removed due to an accident, it cost them over $3,000

Basically its $960/year to cover both dogs. I chose the $500 deductible to get the lower rate and HealthyPaws only reimburses 80% of what they deem are covered expense. 
If a vet bill is $3,000, I have to pay out $500 for the deductible and then only 80% of the balance is covered = so they cover $2,000 and I already paid $960 for the year so that means $1,040 really. 

In the end I signed up because I didn't want to have to worry and peace of mind is priceless....


----------



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Check nationwide as well. I liked them so far. This is the snapshot of my policy. 

TERM: Annual 
PLAN: MY PET PROTECTION PLAN POLICY
EXPIRATION DATE: 07/01/2020
PET NAME: Bruno 12:00 AM STANDARD TIME
SPECIES: Canine 
DEDUCTIBLE: $250.00
BREED: German Shepherd 
CO-INSURANCE: 10%
SEX: M 
BASE PREMIUM: $474.81
AGE: 1 
TOTAL COST OF POLICY: $474.81
INSTALLMENT: $39.55 / month


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

@*amit1cs*, please scroll up to read about the problems with some of Nationwide's contractual terms vs other companies. If you "like" them, please share how many thousands of dollars in claims they've paid out for you. Liking them for being nice about taking your money isn't the same as liking them for paying out $3,000 claims promptly, without any hassle, so we really want to keep this thread focused on big claims history pay outs not just premiums, so that people who are evaluating can really judge the information that matters most.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

amit1cs said:


> Check nationwide as well. I liked them so far. This is the snapshot of my policy.
> 
> TERM: Annual
> PLAN: MY PET PROTECTION PLAN POLICY
> ...



This is a plan you get through work. Most of them have a $7500 cap per policy year. Check yours.

I would be out $2000 already with 7 months to go this year.

https://eb8.petinsurance.com/plans-and-coverage 

https://www.luc.edu/media/lucedu/hr/2018/My Pet Protection - Nationwide FAQ.pdf

*Some exclusions may apply. Certain coverage's may be subject to pre-existing exclusion. See policy documents for a complete list of exclusions.

Not a good price if it does have that cap.


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Heidigsd said:


> When I first signed Nikki up with Petplan I fully expected for the premiums to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I just got the increase as well and they do not let you customize anymore. Its take it or leave it. I will keep it since they lose out regardless.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

I am happy with Healthy Paws. Fast pay and it has paid offf big time already. No dog without insurance, ever for me.


----------



## amit1cs (Jun 20, 2018)

Magwart said:


> @*amit1cs*, please scroll up to read about the problems with some of Nationwide's contractual terms vs other companies. If you "like" them, please share how many thousands of dollars in claims they've paid out for you. Liking them for being nice about taking your money isn't the same as liking them for paying out $3,000 claims promptly, without any hassle, so we really want to keep this thread focused on big claims history pay outs not just premiums, so that people who are evaluating can really judge the information that matters most.


I had few hundred dollars claims maximum 700 USD and they paid 90% in 2 weeks no question asked. I dont have any major expenses so far.


----------



## Heidigsd (Sep 4, 2004)

kr16 said:


> I just got the increase as well and they do not let you customize anymore. Its take it or leave it. I will keep it since they lose out regardless.



I'm keeping track of everything this year to make sure it's worth keeping. My guess is next year they will increase the deductibles even more. Nikki has three chronic conditions (EPI, allergies & urinary incontinence) and so far I haven't been reimbursed for anything this year because of the high deductible (her policy renews in January). 



*removed by moderator*


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

kr16 said:


> How much a month did that 10% equal? In my case it was a $6 dollar raise.


Just under $5 a month, so ~$60 bucks increase a year. I'm hoping this will not be an every-year occurrence. I have a pretty tight monthly budget. Edit: What is onerous to me about it (as with most insurance), is paying the premium ($600/yr), plus paying out of pocket for expenses until you meet the deductible ($250), having no claims, and then having the policy premium go up.  All on top of regular vetting not covered like vaccinations and exams.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

Pet insurance for a 8 year GSD is $250/month ha! A puppy it’s $50/month but they go up yearly. I looked into pet insurance and found a interesting stat that most people buy it when a puppy then cancel it after 3 years as the rates start getting too high. Personally, I think your way better off just saving $50/month in an separate savings account and be your own insurance. If you bought from a good breeder who does health testing and you give the dog good food and exercise, you really shouldn’t be spending much if anything at all on yearly vet bills. It’s only when the dog is near the end of his life when it can get expensive, if you put $50 a month away for 10 years that $6000 you’ll have to cover the dogs old age vet bills. Maybe a working/sport dogs may benefit from pet insurance as injury risk becoming much higher.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

scuba_bob said:


> Pet insurance for a 8 year GSD is $250/month ha! A puppy it’s $50/month but they go up yearly. I looked into pet insurance and found a interesting stat that most people buy it when a puppy then cancel it after 3 years as the rates start getting too high. Personally, I think your way better off just saving $50/month in an separate savings account and be your own insurance. If you bought from a good breeder who does health testing and you give the dog good food and exercise, you really shouldn’t be spending much if anything at all on yearly vet bills. It’s only when the dog is near the end of his life when it can get expensive, if you put $50 a month away for 10 years that $6000 you’ll have to cover the dogs old age vet bills. Maybe a working/sport dogs may benefit from pet insurance as injury risk becoming much higher.


Not sure where you are getting your information, but I can't imagine anyone paying $250/month for an older GSD... that's insane. My 11 year old's insurance costs about the same as my almost 2 year old. I use Trupanion, (not to be mistaken for Trupanion in the US, which seems to be quite expensive) and the most it ever goes up is 1.5- 2% annually. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Felafufu said:


> Just under $5 a month, so ~$60 bucks increase a year. I'm hoping this will not be an every-year occurrence. I have a pretty tight monthly budget. Edit: What is onerous to me about it (as with most insurance), is paying the premium ($600/yr), plus paying out of pocket for expenses until you meet the deductible ($250), having no claims, and then having the policy premium go up.  All on top of regular vetting not covered like vaccinations and exams.


Did your car insurance go up this year, without any accidents or claims? Your health insurance? Etc. Minor increases are just kind of how the entire industry rolls. My Healthy Paws increases have been mildly annoying but far less than employer health insurance increases! When I had PetPlan, I was seeing increases exceeding 25% a year, with policy revisions giving me worse coverage to go along with paying more.

HP did jump when one of my old dogs crossed a key age in their rating software -- so you should expect to see a bigger increase as a dog becomes a senior, but that shouldn't be much of a surprise as they're higher-risk at that age, and the contract isn't a level-premium for life. 

I *wish* there were a rider where if you bought it for a young dog, the premium would stay level for 15 years...kind of like term life insurance. I'd far rather "lose the bet" and have them keep my money without any claims than go through that.

I know it's easy to feel like you're "wasting money" in the years when you have no claim....but try to remind yourself, that's the point of insurance. You don't want to have claims on your car insurance, flood insurance, fire/homeowners insurance, or life insurance either, right? And yet you pay for them. You don't want major claims on health insurance either. Not having claims means life is good -- nobody's hurt or suffering. 

The year I "won the bet" with pet insurance was a year my dog was diagnosed with cancer. Keep that in perspective as you look back at not having any claims.


----------



## 4K9Mom (Jun 19, 2019)

Pet insurance is rated by the overall risk pool, and GSDs can have a whole host of genetic issues, as well as the mundane injuries and illness. My last GSD had severe HD which required a hip replacement, seizure disorder, torsion, and then hemangiosarcoma. 

He lived an active happy 10 years until the day he died. We would have gone deeply in debt for his veterinary treatment without insurance. 

I’m sure we singlehandedly increased the cost of insurance for every GSD with Trupanion insurance.

With my new pup, I put insurance on him as we drove away from the breeder. Yes, it’s expensive. I carry insurance on all my dogs from the very minute I get them. With some, it’s been financially worth it; with others, Trupanion has made some profit. 

For me, the peace of mind alone is worth it.


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

camperbc said:


> Not sure where you are getting your information, but I can't imagine anyone paying $250/month for an older GSD... that's insane. My 11 year old's insurance costs about the same as my almost 2 year old. I use Trupanion, (not to be mistaken for Trupanion in the US, which seems to be quite expensive) and the most it ever goes up is 1.5- 2% annually.
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


Interesting, I got that quote from PetPlan. I’ll look into Trupanion.

Edit: it’s $340/Month for my 8 year old and $156/Month for my 3 month old with Trupanion. As well there’s the add on for $45/month for my 8 year old and $20/month for my 3 month puppy for recovery care, Owner assistant for $5 a month. If accurate from their website then these price are pretty ridiculous.

I just don’t see how spending that kinda money a month on pet insurance makes sense as you could just bank that money into your own account and be 100% covered without deductibles or worries they won’t payout.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

scuba_bob said:


> Interesting, I got that quote from PetPlan. I’ll look into Trupanion.


Yeah, Trupanion seems to have the very best coverage, at least here in Canada. We did a TON of research on this subject prior to getting Sheba, and Trupanion wins, hands down. 90% coverage, (instead of standard 80%) pretty much everything under the sun is covered, (all illnesses and injuries, hereditary and congenital conditions, diagnostic testing, cancer treatments, hospital stays, all surgeries, hip dysplasia issues, medications, supplements, prosthetic devices/carts, etc) and most importantly, there are no maximum payouts ever, so even if you get multiple $15,000 vet bills over time, 90% of it is always covered. You get to choose your rate of deductable, which you only ever pay once, per condition, for the life of your pet. No other company even came close to this coverage, plus their premiums are very reasonable. We pay about $50/month including tax. Also worth mentioning that we don't have to pay anything up front, as our vet's office handles all of the billing details directly with Trupanion. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## scuba_bob (May 5, 2008)

camperbc said:


> Yeah, Trupanion seems to have the very best coverage, at least here in Canada. We did a TON of research on this subject prior to getting Sheba, and Trupanion wins, hands down. 90% coverage, (instead of standard 80%) pretty much everything under the sun is covered, (all illnesses and injuries, hereditary and congenital conditions, diagnostic testing, cancer treatments, hospital stays, all surgeries, hip dysplasia issues, medications, supplements, prosthetic devices/carts, etc) and most importantly, there are no maximum payouts ever, so even if you get multiple $15,000 vet bills over time, 90% of it is always covered. You get to choose your rate of deductable, which you only ever pay once, per condition, for the life of your pet. No other company even came close to this coverage, plus their premiums are very reasonable. We pay about $50/month including tax. Also worth mentioning that we don't have to pay anything up front, as our vet's office handles all of the billing details directly with Trupanion.
> 
> Glen
> www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


$50 a month for that insurance coverage makes a lot of sense then, but why are my quotes so much higher than yours?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Sabis mom said:


> Trupanion quoted me 250/mo with a 200 deductible. That seemed pretty steep. And they won't cover anything pre existing.





scuba_bob said:


> $50 a month for that insurance coverage makes a lot of sense then, but why are my quotes so much higher than yours?


I posted this a while back. I checked a few different companies and the quotes were ridiculous. I opted to bank the cash and get a credit card just for her, for emergencies. The puppy premiums go up every year, so even if you get insurance on a new puppy by the time they are full grown adults you are paying a lot. I tried Alberta and then tried again in Ontario.


----------



## camperbc (Sep 19, 2017)

scuba_bob said:


> $50 a month for that insurance coverage makes a lot of sense then, but why are my quotes so much higher than yours?


I have heard people say that it depends on which province you reside in, but even so, I'm not sure why NL would be so much cheaper than other provinces. Our senior dog (almost 12) costs us only a buck or two more per month than our 22 month old. (we currently pay about $51 and $49). Having said that, if Trupanion suddenly started doubling or tripling our premiums, then we would cancel our policies and simply put money aside each month in our own emergency doggie medical fund, and be done with it. But Trupanion has assured us that our rates will increase just a wee bit each year, basically to reflect the annual inflation rate, (generally in the ballpark of 2%) which has indeed been our experience to date. 

Glen
www.FocusOnNewfoundland.com


----------



## Felafufu (May 19, 2018)

Magwart said:


> Did your car insurance go up this year, without any accidents or claims? Your health insurance? Etc. Minor increases are just kind of how the entire industry rolls. My Healthy Paws increases have been mildly annoying but far less than employer health insurance increases! When I had PetPlan, I was seeing increases exceeding 25% a year, with policy revisions giving me worse coverage to go along with paying more.
> 
> HP did jump when one of my old dogs crossed a key age in their rating software -- so you should expect to see a bigger increase as a dog becomes a senior, but that shouldn't be much of a surprise as they're higher-risk at that age, and the contract isn't a level-premium for life.
> 
> ...


Fortunately my car insurance hasn't increased in a couple of years, and has never increased 10% in a year; same for health insurance. I would be screaming bloody murder! But yeah, I agree, when you need insurance, you're glad to have it. I had a dog with cancer and I had no health insurance for him. It took YEARS for me to pay off his medical expenses. Still annoying when my policy goes up because other people are making claims, and it never goes down.


----------



## calebgilk (Oct 15, 2021)

Great idea! Unfortunately, many owners neglect medical insurance for their pets. In my opinion, this is a significant omission because you never know what might happen. 
I have been choosing which insurance program to choose for a long time. This resource helped me a lot in choosing — Best Dog & Puppy Health Insurance Plans | Pet Insurance Review. I strongly advise you to get acquainted. There are clear comparisons of different insurance plans. 
Now I am calm for my pet because, at any time, I can use the chosen insurance. I advise you not to save money; it's better to choose the most optimal offer.


----------

